# Two FreeBSD nodes with jails replicated



## supremeh (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello guys,

I like to know if someone knows if its possible to have machines with  jails replicated (HAST) and if the first node goes down, start all the jails  in the second node. I know about CARP, but I don't know how to use it in  this case, the only way I see possible is to have CARP configured in  jails, but I read that you can't use CARP inside jails.

I don't know if this is possible, maybe someone can help me here.

Thanks.


----------



## nk (Aug 29, 2013)

Is there a reason not to do the HAST and CARP magic on the hosts and not jails?

If the jails are on a loopback interface this should be pretty straightforward. Then there would be only one IP to "carp".


----------



## supremeh (Aug 30, 2013)

nk said:
			
		

> Is there a reason not to do the HAST and CARP magic on the hosts and not jails



I want to do that! With two physical servers (without jails) I understand that HAST replicates disk and CARP shares the service IP but I'm lost how this should work with jails. Maybe, the CARP IP in the physical hosts should be the gateway of the jails, no?

I have two physical servers. I want to create jails with public IPs and if the physical server as master goes down, the slave starts all the jails automatically. That's all I want.

Thank you very much for answering.


----------

